# My Review on my Viking



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

You can do all the homework in the world and ride it around the neighborhood but until YOU take it out you really have no idea if it suits you. Here is my Yamaha Viking Review.
#1 I hate how rough a single cylinder motor idles. The viking idles a little rough.
#2 This is a TRUE 3 seater. It comfortably holds 3adults.
#3 The Viking is "Big Boy Approved". Ur not sitting on top of the steering wheel. Good leg room.
#4 plenty of power. I put it in some places that I shouldn't have and she handled it no problem.
#5 Yamaha could have done the stock beltbox snorkles a little different. If you plan on going into water with any depth snorkling is a must.
#6 Plenty of room for big tires . For now I have 28" mud *****es on it and they don't even come close to filling the wheel wells. 30" tires rub on a hard turn but they clear without issue.
All and all the Viking is a good buy for me. Plenty of room and power. While I'm not doing much to the drivetrain. Accessories are coming. Lightbar, green Led strips, and led rock crawler lights in the wheel wells. Only thing I'm doing is a clutch kit. Knowing me 30s are not far away. Might as well be ready.


----------

